# Pics with new camera



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I took a few pictures with new Olympus C-50 Zoom and I have to say it's a nice little camera, 5 Megapixel resolution, lots of manual controls, the only thing that is lacking is voice recording in movie mode but I could live without it.

Here are 2 pics, tell me what you think:










I especially like this one:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks good. Are you using the bundled Camedia software to resize the pictures?

I have a 2 megapixel Olympus and really prefer the results of resizing using Adobe software instead.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Looks good. Are you using the bundled Camedia software to resize the pictures?
> 
> I have a 2 megapixel Olympus and really prefer the results of resizing using Adobe software instead. *


I used xat.com Image Optimizer to resize this time, no other changes to the pics.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I figured you didn't use the Camedia software. The pictures don't have enough jagged edges, but I thought maybe the extra 3 megapixels in your camera or improvements in the software made up the difference.

Any side shots? (...love those style 96 wheels)


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

This is the only one I have that's resized:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> *
> 
> I especially like this one:
> 
> ...


brilliant!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

If you look at the hood line you'll see some of the jaggedeness (?), I think light had something to do with it as it is more pronounced in pictures taken when it got darker.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Pics with new camera*



atyclb said:


> *brilliant! *


Agreed. That really is an awesome picture! :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Pics with new camera*



SpaceMonkey said:


> *Agreed. That really is an awesome picture! :thumbup: *


it is :thumbup: the lighting made the xenons do that?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Pics with new camera*



tgravo2 said:


> *it is :thumbup: the lighting made the xenons do that? *


This shot was taken from a distance with a flash and what you see is reflection of the flash in the xenon's projector.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great F1! :thumbup: Just got a used Canon S40, I'll get some pics posted after my spring full detailing session...


----------

